# Will a 95 Altima engine work in a 91 240sx



## 91240sx (Jul 28, 2004)

I bought a 91 240sx 2 weeks ago and after doing what I thought neccessary to it (hasn't been on the road since 97), I finally felt I'd changed enough stuff out so it'd be safe to crank it. Well it didn't crank but I noticed a huge puddle of oil on the floor and raised it up on the lift where I discovered a connecting rod lodged between the block and the AC compressor.

Well I went riding around today hunting an engine, cheapest 240sx engine I found was $450 after I gave them my engine, which led to a funny conversation "My engine has a hole in it, why do you want it?" "Well we can sell the head and intake off it" "If you can sell heads and intake seperately could you sell be just a block?" 'No we only sell complete motors" "But you're gonna sell the head and intake off mine" "That's different". They only waranteed the engine for five days after the purchase and if it didn't work they'd give you a replacement. I don't have the time to put an engine in in 5 days. Another place garaunteed it not to smoke for a month after purchase, for 650. The only place with a good waranty wanted 1000 for the engine but that's approaching sr20 swap price. The junkyard I usually deal with had sold all theirs, but while we were looking to see if they had a 240sx engine, I noticed a 95 Altima engine which I initially thought was a 240sx engine. They wanted 300 for it and I've done enough business with them that I trust them to give me my money back if the engine is bad, they've done it before.

Will it work at all; if so will it bolt up to the the transmission and everything just plug in or will I have to pull stuff off my motor and are the internals any different or is it pretty much the same engine?

If the engine won't work, I'll prolly see if they get another 240sx and if they haven't got one by this Christmas I'll prolly just buy an SR20 with savings and Christmas money. I was hoping to get this car on the road since my Zs have major problem and I need to spend a lot of money, which I don't have, before I get them on the road.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

You should be able to get them to start it for you. All you need is an engine stand, battery, fuel pump and a bucket of fuel and the ignition (hotwire). Thats what we did when we went and bought a 4AGZE for a mate of mine.
That way you can also bargain down if it runs a little rough


----------

